# I need good books



## Blaziking the God General (Aug 13, 2010)

I haven't read for fun in a very long time, and now I kind of want to again, but the problem is that I don't know what to read. I like to read suspenseful and plot twisty books, and any very comedic books. Really, I'll read almost anything, as long as its good. Any recommendations?


----------



## Flora (Aug 13, 2010)

If you haven't read it yet, the _Percy Jackson and the Olympians_ series is wonderful.

Unfortunately, though, reading them can make it _very_ difficult to sit through the movie version of the first book.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Aug 13, 2010)

_American Gods

Waiter Rant

Artemis Fowl (series)

The Secrets of the Immortal Nicholas Flamel (series)


_


----------



## opaltiger (Aug 13, 2010)

_Anathem_, Neal Stephenson.


----------



## Adriane (Aug 13, 2010)

_Temeraire_ series, Naomi Novik?


----------



## ole_schooler (Aug 13, 2010)

For comedy, I reccomend anything by Terry Pratchett (although more specifically his Discworld series).  For mystery/plot twists added in, limit them to _Men At Arms_, _Feet of Clay_, _Jingo_, _The Fifth Elephant_, _Night Watch_, and _Thud_.  Also Douglas Adams, although I'd avoid his later work unless you want to be depressed.  And Kurt Vonnegut, with the caveat that he tends to be more pessimistic. 

Oh, and for the best plot twists I have read in years, go for _Family Tree_ by Sherri S. Tepper.


----------



## ultraviolet (Aug 13, 2010)

> Also Douglas Adams, although I'd avoid his later work unless you want to be depressed.


it's still humorous, though. Hitchhiker's is good, and I also recommend _Last Chance to See_ if you're into wildlife.

If you like science fiction-y sort of things, _Oryx and Crake_ is good, but the _Wicked_ series and _Life of Pi_ are great reads too.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Aug 13, 2010)

opaltiger said:


> _Anathem_, Neal Stephenson.


Definitely seconding this. It's amazing. Also seconding American Gods and Discworld; though in addition to the City Watch books, I'd also recommend _The Truth_ and the Moist von Lipwig books, aka the Ankh-Morpork books.

The Edge Chronicles is a great series with lots of twists (_The Immortals_ had several particularly shocking ones).

Artemis Fowl...well, Artemis Fowl I'll recommend in general, I'm a little disappointed with the next-to-most recent book (fans will generally have an idea of why). Certainly a series of suspense and twists and surprising intelligence.

_The Book of Lost Things_ is a marvellous book. Definitely one of my favourites.

Also, the His Dark Materials trilogy.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned the entire Harry Potter series as a choice... Read them. Also, The bartimaeus trilogy was humourus, and plot-twisty


----------



## EmeraldCityBlues (Aug 23, 2010)

Plot twisty, and humorous? How about the best of both worlds... Fight Club! Or anything else by Chuck Palahniuk, although, be warned, his books are all pretty disturbing in one way or the other.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Aug 24, 2010)

You'll take anything?

The Bluest Eye by Toni Morrison was pretty interesting.


----------



## Autumn (Aug 24, 2010)

Hunger Games.


----------



## .... (Aug 24, 2010)

Leafpool said:


> Hunger Games.


YES. It is _so freaking awesome_.


----------

